# Gyeon Quartz Q2 View Window Sealant



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

I had the great opportunity to test and give an honest opinion on a new line of products been brought in to the UK.

With the recent amount of products been brought out, re-bottled etc i took this with a pinch of salt.... But, i was highly surprised!!

Todays Review is of the Gyeon Quartz Q2View - Glass sealant.

Packaging and contence.










Here is the product:


20130509_111415 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


20130509_111448 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


20130509_111455 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

The photos were taken after applications so would look cleaner normally.

The product was applied as per instructions. Very good instructions at that. Very informative and its quite hard to go wrong if i'm honest.

Product was applied and left for 3 hours before driving as it suggests.

I've tried a fair few glass sealants, some are great for a week, others last weeks and others "should" last months. Always very skeptical of any product until I've tried it my self.

So, a week later after application and 1000Miles later, here is a 50/50 of the Hire Van i'm currently using. No sealants on the left, and the Gyeon Quartz view on the Right. I have washed the screen with neat TFR to try and get some "edge" off the product. But as you can see, not toughed it...

*View In HD for a better view*






I will update as the product goes. But, with a staggering 20,000KM life span i'd be happy to see how this goes :thumb:

*Conclution*
Over all the product has amazed me, very easy to apply. Instructions are to a T and the durability (so far) is very very good. A trip to Thruxton showed even flies struggled to stick to the coated side which was another good thing.

Will update as we get on :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting product and nice review. I will be interested to see how this goes for longevity. Im currently using the Nanolex Ultra and running a long term test on my own vehicles. Keep us posted.


----------

